# The ones who have to do something are we



## Sidjanga

שלום לכם,

אני רוצה לומר את המשפט הבא - או להביע את הרעיון הבסיסי שלו:

._The ones who have to do something are we, not they

_קודם כל, אני בככל לא בטוחה מה הצורה הכי טובה - או אילו אפשרויות יש - להביע "the ones".

אפשר לומר פשוט "אנחנו האלה שצריכים לעשות משהו, לא הם."?

יש עוד אפשרויות?

.


----------



## Tamar

> אפשר לומר פשוט "אנחנו האלה שצריכים לעשות משהו, לא הם


 

כמעט... אנחנו (הם) אלו/אלה שצריכים לעשות משהו, לא הם (אלו יותר תקין, אבל היום גם אלה עובר). 

היום בשפה מדוברת תוכלי גם לשמוע: זה אנחנו שצריכים לעשות משהו, לא הם (הצורה הקודמת יותר יפה, יותר אלגנטית וגם יותר תקנית).​


----------



## amikama

tamar said:


> כמעט... אנחנו (הם) אלו/אלה שצריכים לעשות משהו, לא הם (אלו יותר תקין, אבל היום גם אלה עובר).



"אלו" ו"אלה" תקינים באותה מידה. אין הבדל ביניהם ואפשר להחליף ביניהם.


----------



## Aoyama

Sorry no Hebrew script here.
A small comment : I would use for "have to", instead of the usual "tsarikh",* "mukhrakh"*, which is stronger, stressing a sense of duty which seems to me to fit here .


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה לכם!

ראיתי שלמעלה לא כתבתי בדיוק מה שבעצם רציתי לכתוב... 

אז, בשביל לשמור את סדר או רעיון המשפט (כמו בו באנגלית), אפשר להפוך אותו ולומר:

"אלו/אלה שצריכים לעשות משהו הם\(זה) אנחנו, לא הם."?


----------



## scriptum

Sigianga said:


> "אלו/אלה שצריכים לעשות משהו הם\(זה) אנחנו, לא הם."?​


In my very humble opinion, one should choose between
מי שצריך לעשות משהו זה אנחנו
and
אלה שצריכים לעשות משהו הם אנחנו

The third possibility (אלה שצריכים לעשות משהו זה אנחנו) seems to me wrong. But it's a matter of feeling, I cannot cite any authority for my opinion.


----------



## cfu507

I would make it shortly:
אנו אלו שצריכים לעשות משהו, לא הם

I don't know what the context is. You could also say: אנו אלו שצריכים לפעול, לא הם

or: אנו אלו שצריכים לגרום לשינוי, לא הם - again, it depends on what you have to do


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה לכולכם, ושבוע טוב!


cfu507 said:


> i would make it shortly:
> אנו אלו שצריכים לעשות משהו, לא הם


מתי אומרים "*אנחנו*" ומתי "*אנו*", או: יש או אין הבדל משמעותי ביניהם?


> i don't know what the context is. You could also say:
> אנו אלו שצריכים לפעול, לא הם


אין הקשר מסוים. רציתי לדעת מזמן איך אומרים בעברית ביטויים כאלה (שעכשיו אתם אמרתם לי שאומרים "אלו\אלה (הם) ש..."), ושלשום ,באיזו סיבה, עלה בדעתי המשפט הזה.
אבל בכל מקרה, אני אוהבת את הפיתרון הזה!    י

.


----------



## cfu507

sigianga said:


> úåãä øáä ìëåìëí, åùáåò èåá!
> îúé àåîøéí "*àðçðå*" åîúé "*àðå*", àå: éù àå àéï äáãì îùîòåúé áéðéäí?
> àéï ä÷ùø îñåéí. øöéúé ìãòú îæîï àéê àåîøéí áòáøéú áéèåééí ëàìä (ùòëùéå àúí àîøúí ìé ùàåîøéí "àìå\àìä (äí) ù..."), åùìùåí ,áàéæå ñéáä, òìä áãòúé äîùôè äæä.
> àáì áëì î÷øä, àðé àåäáú àú äôéúøåï äæä! é​
> .​


 

àéï äáãì áéï àðå åàðçðå


----------

